# How do you pronounce Rhoys?



## bromley (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it Royce?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)

Hroyz I think, or it could be hroyss.


----------



## Ben Bore (Aug 8, 2011)

Is it a typo of Rhys?

I'm called Rhys and get annoyed when called Reece, but I'll get over it.

Grates me even more hearing people miss-pronounce Dewi as Dawi and Lowri am Lawri


----------



## Me76 (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you are right Bromley.

There was an in depth discussion going on in my row in the North stand on Saturday and that is the conclusion we came to.

@Ben - no typo and how should you pronounce Rhys then?


----------



## colacho (Aug 24, 2011)

And remember, in South Wales that aspirate before the "r" in "rh" tends to be lost in Welsh anyway. That's the local accent.


----------



## colacho (Aug 24, 2011)

Agree totally on Dewi though! Drives me nuts...


----------

